# AV Receiver + aktiver Subwoofer aus Z906



## AlreadyDead (10. März 2017)

Hey Leute, 

ich wollte mir nen AV Receiver (maximal 280€) holen und kann ja problemlos die Boxen meines Logitech Z906 Systems benutzen. Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob ich nen neuen Subwoofer brauche, da die Steuerungseinheit ja iwie in dem Sub drin ist oder ob das auch iwie anders geht. Ich hätte noch einen von Canton, auch alte Canton Speaker (außer der Center, der hat sich iwann mal verabschiedet), aber ich finde die Boxen vom Z906 klingen ans ich ziemlich gut  

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

VG
AD


----------



## SilasHammig (10. März 2017)

Klar kannst du den Sub von Canton an den AVR hängen, nur musst du dann mit der Trennfrequenz rumprobieren. Ein nicht unwesentlicher Teil des Frequenzbereiches (tiefe Töne...auch Stimmen) müssten über den Sub wiedergegeben werden. Und da beginnt auch schon das größte Problem: Der AVR leitet alle Frequenz erst unter 100 Hz durch, aber die kleinen Logitech Lautsprecher kommen nicht annähernd so tief. Die Folge ist, dass du einen Bereich hast in dem kein Ton wiedergegeben wird.


Gesendet via Tapatalk


----------



## AlreadyDead (10. März 2017)

Wie was? Ich verstehe kein Wort   Also klar, die Speaker in den Logitech Boxen sind Mittel und Hochtöner wie es aussieht und dann den Sub ran, sollte doch eig hinkommen oder wie meinst du das? Das der Sub lediglich Brummen hinzufügen würde? Kann man das im Receiver iwie umändern und wie läuft das dann ab?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2017)

Welches Canton System ist es? Das Logitröt wenn es noch ok ist würde ich da lieber verkaufen und das Geld dann eher in den Center investieren oder die Canton auch verkaufen und etwas solideres anschaffen. Das was du vorhast ist eine Totgeburt und aktive Subs klemmt man nicht an die Lautsprecherklemmen sondern an den entsprechenden SW Pre Out


----------



## AlreadyDead (10. März 2017)

Keine Ahnung, is bestimmt schon 15 Jahre alt, da war noch Dolby Sorround ne Neuheit zu der Zeit. Okay wieso Totgeburt? Welche Boxen wären denn gut und günstig? Ich kann eh nicht fett aufdrehen, von daher is Home Theatre sowieso hinfällig. Suche guten av und Boxen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2017)

Wie sehen die Räumlichkeiten aus ( vielleicht mal nen Grundriss malen ), was ist denn an Dublonen aus der Truhe zu holen? Sollte es jetzt sofort 5.1 sein oder darf es auch ein Steuergerät und nur Stereo sein?
Was die Totgeburt angeht, du willst doch wohl keine 5 W Tröten die möglicherweise keine Weiche besitzen an einem Receiver betreiben und nebenbei klingt das Zeugs muffig ( hatte selber mal das Z5500 ). Die Gefahr dabei ist das man schnell mal mehr von Inhalt sieht als es einem lieb wäre. Bei dem Canton sollte doch hinten auf dem Aufkleber was drauf stehen bezüglich Modell und Co


----------

